# BAS RUTTEN'S armbars,armlocks,escapes



## Andrew Green (Nov 12, 2006)

[dmv]http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/1Od7AWuKuY89k4nJf[/dmv]


----------



## Shotochem (Nov 13, 2006)

Hey Andrew, could you please send me a link? I can't seem to be able to view the last couple you posted.

                                                           Thanks,
                                                             -Marc-


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xmdyp_bas-ruttens-armbarsarmlocksescapes


----------



## Shotochem (Nov 14, 2006)

Very Cool, Thanks.


----------

